# Jon Lord ist tot



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2012)

Einer der beeindruckendsten Keyboarder unserer Zeit ist tot!
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/kultur/keyboarder-deep-purple-musiker-jon-lord-ist-tot/6885736.html



> Many things a man can lose
> His self, his rights, his views
> But never his heart or his love
> So take this hand of mine and climb baby, climb
> To the hill up above


 
rest in peace!
(Du hast mein Leben verändert... Danke!)





 




 




 




 




 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CtvDwkOw6bE#t=38s


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2013)

Wir sollten mal einen Thread für Todesfälle eröffnen...
http://www.welt.de/kultur/article121264760/Rock-Legende-Lou-Reed-mit-71-Jahren-gestorben.html


> Rock-Legende Lou Reed mit 71 Jahren gestorben





> Just a perfect day
> You made me forget myself
> I thought I was someone else
> Someone good








Heroin - das ist aber nicht die Fassung, die ich liebe. Die finde ich nicht. Mal im Plattenschrank graben...






ah, das wäre sie gewesen:


> Leider ist dieses Video, das Musik von SME beinhaltet, in Deutschland nicht verfügbar, da die GEMA die Verlagsrechte hieran nicht eingeräumt hat.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiHKi2GKDiA&list=PL37F221B949C8F1B8&index=3


"Walk on the wild side" (so ein nettes Lied und so ein böser Text)







mit Dawid Bowie







After Hours, von Lou gesungen:





und das hier ("All Tomorrow's parties") ist quasi eine aka-Hymne
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8v8nu_zo64



> A blackened shroud, a hand-me-down gown
> Of rags and silks, a costume
> Fit for one who sits and cries
> For all tomorrow's parties




rest in peace (und Danke für die vielen Tränen, die ich zu Deinen songs vergossen habe)


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2013)

cool, das gebe ich mir jetzt auch noch, dazu ein Gläschen zu Ehren von Lou Reed (wobei _Kicks_ für mich zum Soundtrack eines gaaaanz traurigen Films gehört, once upon a time, als ein kleines Mädel aka verließ, um mit den coolen Jungs Spaß zu haben)
(man sollte zu ihrer Ehrenrettung nicht unerwähnt lassen, dass sie zurückkehrte und wir dann noch eine richtig gute Zeit hatten, die ich nicht missen möchte. Ich schick mal ganz liebe Grüße los und hoffe, dass sie anlässlich des Todes von Lou Reed auch ein paar sentimentale Erinnerungen hat)








> Hey man, what's your style
> How you get your kicks for living
> Hey man, what's your style
> How you get your adrenalin flowing now
> ...


Ich Idiot hätte ihn noch live hören können


----------

